# It Starts!



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Well guys I broke down and bought the basics and have started tying. Here are my first four. Orvis was out of white buck hair so until I can make it to FTU I'm SOL on much variation. Feed back is greatly appreciated!

Funny thing is I think the black clouser is my best one and its the first fly I tied.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Looks like they will "git er done "
skiffstiff


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I have a pet wolf that has some white fur on him. I plan on making some wolf flies when I get around to learning to tie! Let me know if you want to try some. 

Those are some nice looking flies!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks great! Now go get 'em wet! Trout love clousers and reds love poppers, you should be in good shape. Nothing wrong with those.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

good job!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very handy work!! Agree that it is now time to try them out. Great feeling when you trick a red or trout to take a fly you tied yourself!!


----------

